# Which .22?



## nhancedsvt (Dec 17, 2009)

Been looking at some .22 autos lately for plinking and squirrel hunting. Which do ya'll prefer between the Browning Buckmarks and the Ruger Mark I/II/IIIs? Advantages/Disadvantages? Any other suggestions that I may not have considered? Looking at adding a scope/red dot and maybe suppressing it in the future as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruger mkII. Government model if you can find one. They are getting few and far between. Nothing wrong with the buckmark. The buckmark will shoot with most of the rugers. Then there's those few special ones that will make you look like a great shot. If you like the mkIII go for it. I don't care for the 22/45 but some people love it. It just doesn't fit my hand right.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 17, 2009)

The smith and wesson 22a is decent. A little lower in price and accuracy is comparable with the buckmark.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2009)

Buckmark all the way!

T


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 18, 2009)

*22 pistols*

I shoot the Ruger mk ll and the Ruger mklll and the Browning buck mark and like them all but my favorite two are the S&W model 41 and the T/C contender in 22 lr match barrel


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 18, 2009)

Model 41 S&W, I have two I like them so much. Awesome accuracy.


----------



## FishinMech (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark III all is good with that gun. Its amazing.


----------



## Dr_Science (Dec 18, 2009)

I love my buckmark Camper model, and it was relatively inexpensive. My brother has a couple of Rugers, which are very well-built, but much more complicated to take apart and clean, in my opinion, and don't seem near as accurate.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Dec 18, 2009)

Got one of each, they are both good guns & will dot the eye. I do like the Ruger more as it has a bull barrel & better sight (easy to get on). With that said, last year I shot a rabbit in the ear at 40 yds with the browning. Buy the one you like and can get the best deal on. The most accurate 22 I have shot is the High Standard which a friend has. More balance, better on paper than mine.


----------



## KLR650 (Dec 18, 2009)

I would guess that the buckmark would shoot as well as a Ruger, but it will come down to personal choice.

One of the thing I look for in a firearm is it's ability to be field stripped/taken down without tools. The Buckmark requires a screwdriver and has small parts to loose. The Ruger doesn't but some folks say they are a PITA, after a few times it becomes second nature. I would offer that the MkIII provided fixes for non existant issues but makes them more court/lawyer friendly. If you like 1911's you would like a 22/45, if not you won't. The std MkI/II/III mag catch takes some getting use to but is highly functional.

Get one of each, I did. 8"tapered MkI, 5"bull bbl 22/45 MkII and MkIII Hunter.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ruger 10/22


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just bought a Buckmark and Love it.  It feels great i will be taking it to the range tomorrow


----------



## cody spires (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm partial to the ruger markII, had a buckmark. it was ok, but i
prefer my ruger. if you want a rifle, you can't beat the 10/22.


----------



## tellico (Jan 9, 2010)

I have had a mk2 gov for about 21 yrs,a buckmark for about 12yrs,a single six,a 422 smith for several yrs.The only .22 pistol I had I got rid of was a hammerli trailside,it was stupid accurate,but unreliable.I've been wanting a smith 41 for yrs,but thats 1000 for a new one..oh,I have a ruger charger as well..Of all the .22 pistols I have ever owned or even shot,my mk2 gov is my favorite.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jan 9, 2010)

Ruger Mk II excellent pistol.  Dead on accurate.  Mine will shoot pretty much any ammo without an issue.  Did I say accurate, oh  yeah I did.   Have a friend who has a Buckmark, Equally as accurate as the Ruger.  You will not go wrong with either pistol.


----------



## reelguy (Jan 9, 2010)

High Standard model 999 is the bomb!  And it's a top break 9 shot.  Bought it from a pawn shop in Holly Springs for $150 with the holster.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 10, 2010)

Either is good.  I own two Ruger MK II's and really like them.
Best thing would be for YOU to shoot several different brands/models then buy what YOU shoot the best.


----------



## pse hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the Ruger mk III ben thinking about getting this one for my self.

http://www.ruger.com/products/markIIIHunter/index.html


----------



## ScottD (Jan 12, 2010)

I love to shoot mine - when i can keep it away from the kids.

MkII Gov't


----------



## Doyle (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to own a Ruger MK II but I didn't like it.  It shot fine, but what bothered me was the fact that the only thing saving me from a bullet in the leg (while carrying in a holster) was the safety.   Having a cocked internal hammer in a rifle or shotgun is one thing, but having one in a holstered pistol was just too scarry.  I bought myself a S&W 617 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Match10 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Ruger Mark II Target model is a fantastic little tack driver and not all that expensive. Mine is supremely accurate.


----------



## Match10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doyle said:


> I used to own a Ruger MK II but I didn't like it.  It shot fine, but what bothered me was the fact that the only thing saving me from a bullet in the leg (while carrying in a holster) was the safety.



There was another two things protecting you from harm. The trigger was in a covered holster and your finger was off the trigger.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 14, 2010)

Match10 said:


> There was another two things protecting you from harm. The trigger was in a covered holster and your finger was off the trigger.



Still made me real nervous.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 14, 2010)

The Buckmark is easily suppressed. If you are choosing to buy another barrel that is threaded, the Ruger barrel is the receiver and the Buckmark is not. What this means is that you will have to buy the barrel through an FFL and pay a transfer fee for the Ruger. The Browning barrel can be ordered and shipped to your house for quite a bit less. Also, the Browning has very similar ergonomics and controls to the 1911.


----------



## KLR650 (Jan 15, 2010)

Doyle said:


> I used to own a Ruger MK II but I didn't like it.  It shot fine, but what bothered me was the fact that the only thing saving me from a bullet in the leg (while carrying in a holster) was the safety.   Having a cocked internal hammer in a rifle or shotgun is one thing, but having one in a holstered pistol was just too scarry.  I bought myself a S&W 617 and couldn't be happier.



SSSHHHHhhhhhh, don't say that too loud or you may give a buch of Glock and H&K owners the wrong idea.


----------



## AMBASSADOR (Jul 11, 2010)

*Scoped 22lr*

I have a Ruger MKIII hunter,its a terror on paper at the range,can't handgun hunt in NJ(BUMMER).Here is how it is dressed out.Interchangable mounting keeps zero well enough.


----------



## JWarren (Jul 11, 2010)

I have the Buckmark and Ruger MKll target.....Ruger all the way for me.


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Jul 11, 2010)

Buckmark for me .


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the Ruger all steel, the extra weight adds stability, which is important for small targets. The Browning, Ruger 22/45 and Smith 22A are all lighter and easier to carry, but the extra weight is worth it to me. The 41 Smith is a little pricey for squirrel, but if you can afford it, go for it!  It's in a different class than the others. They are all more than capable with in right ammo, in the right hands.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been really happy with my MK III bull barrel. Good little pistol.


----------



## Dub (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had two MKII Ruger's over the years...both with the bull barrels.

Both had nice triggers and were extremely accurate.

I ultimately tgraded them off due to the extreme aggravation of field stripping them to clean.  I was a klutz and fumbled with the dang near Rubik's Cube effort it took to reassemble.

That was back before the days of Youtube.com, though.  I've since seen videos posted there that make it look like child's play to perform this task.  Doom on me for trading off two nice shooters.


----------



## AQHARoper (Jul 20, 2010)

I am gonna jump away from the topic-- I had a Buckmark- now I have  Ruger Single Six--I like that fact I can shoot either 22LR or 22MAG thru it.


----------



## Terry May (Jul 20, 2010)

My Buckmark is very accurate and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## olchevy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just going to say if you can do with a revolver, there are some great ones.

I have a pretty old Hi-Standard Sentinel Deluxe 4'' barrel and I LOVE IT!!! 
It holds nine shots and the cylinder swings out like on a full size S&W. It grips just like a lot of the old "S&W detective .32 Revolvers" and is very accurate for what it is. It shoots double action, so you can pull off the shots fast if you want to, and you can also cock it back and have a hair trigger and I mean almost scary its so light, for the accurate stuff. They can be had for pretty cheap around 80-175 depending on the model, mine is always with me in the woods, just in case... Pretty accurate for its small size, although I have never Grouped it on paper, I can hit a squirrel out to around 70 yards with it if I do my part. I dont know about you but to me that is pretty darn accurate..... But if you have to go auto definitely go with the Ruger series, We have a Mark 2 with the 4'' barrel and it has never once messed up on us it was always the cheap ammo.


----------



## DAKILLER (Jul 21, 2010)

hey reelguy want to sell that High Standard?  By the way i've had both Ruger and Browning both were super now have only 3 rugers two have 5.5 bull barrels one 10.5 bull great guns


----------



## hump1977 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ihave the ruger 22/45 and love it. I have a friend who just bought the buckmark. We are going shooting this weekend. It has a better feeling grip but i love the ruger!!!


----------



## jmoser (Jul 21, 2010)

I have owned them all, for the $$ a stainless Buckmark Camper cannot be beat.  Google up the easy DIY trigger mods, I also drilled and tapped the trigger for an overtravel screw.  Marvelous for a sub $300 gun.

I sold my slabside 6 7/8" Mk II but it was maybe the most accurate target .22 I ever owned.  PITA to takedown and reassemble though.

Single Six is a must have for everybody but not the most accurate vs the target autos.

Top of the heap is the S&W 41, almost $1K now but worth it.

Don't forget the Marvel conversions for your 1911!

Nobody can ever own too many .22s ! ! !


----------



## shaky (Jul 22, 2010)

*buckmark*

wife bought a buckmark practical urx "think thats right"
she fire a total of 120 rounds with numerous stovepipes and misfires "mainly  when using federal" i happened to be outside when she was getting ready to shoot i noticed that the barrel had rised up. she safed the .22 and tried to move the barrel and it lifted up. wife took it back to the gunshop and he checked it and found the barrel lug had broken from barrel. its off to browning for repair but i wonder on quality control. i like ruger single action but wife sure likes the way the new browning fits her hand. personally wished she had bought a ruger .22 convt
first post good to meet everyone


----------

